# Purchasing a new 1TB USB Hard Disk



## insaneYLN (Apr 20, 2010)

A big hello to all 

i am contemplating on purchasing a new 1TB USB hard disk but cannot decide which one. i have narrowed down to these

*www.wdc.com/en/products/Products.asp?DriveID=722

OR

*www.seagate.com/www/en-us/products/external/freeagent/freeagent_desk/#tTabContentSpecifications


i am correct in presuming that USB HDDs that come with a dedicated power cable/cord are not advisable?
because a friend of my Dad's had a similar hard disk with its own power cord & due to some electricity/power fault it went "bad" & has malfunctioned since.
Also, recently a friend of mine gave me his USB HDD & i started getting the dreadful 'Delayed Write Failure" popups..

So, i reckon that the USB HDDs i have narrowed down to are purely USB hard disks (no hassle of power cables) 

Another aspect that cannot be avoided is the warranty period, while Seagate gives 5 years, Western Digital provides a 3 year warranty period.

Please help & assist me in making a proper choice (i want my USB HDD to last as long as it can without giving me any sort of problems/hassles)..

if any of you have some other option that i should consider please feel free to notify me.

very, very confused at the moment 

Thanking you all much in advance..


----------



## khmadhu (Apr 20, 2010)

the second link u provided shows 2 TB!. 

compare buffer sizes of both. i think both have 32 mb buffer.

but still seagate rocks becoz of its warranty..

i am having 500GB seagate for 4.3k bought 3 months back.


----------



## ico (Apr 20, 2010)

1TB External Hard Disk *without any external power* cost a bomb. (around 9k)

Max you can go for is 500GB if you don't want any external power.

And I own a Seagate FreeAgent Go 320GB. Very very satisfied with the performance.


----------



## insaneYLN (Apr 20, 2010)

khmadhu said:


> the second link u provided shows 2 TB!.
> 
> compare buffer sizes of both. i think both have 32 mb buffer.
> 
> ...



When the link launches completely, there is a drop down menu for the *Capacity* option while the *Interface* option remains the same (2.0)


@ *ico*

i understand that they are expensive but great quality does come for great prices, doesn't it? 
my only concern is that i don't want to run to the service centre time & again the moment there is a hardware related issue (electronics getting messed up). hence, i want to go for a purely USB interfaced drive.

my cousin's husband told me that Western Digital should be my choice as the newer batches of Seagate drives (both, internal & external) are problematic.
i do not have evidence to support this audacious claim but i have used Seagate drives (purchased a 500GB SATA 7200.10 internal HDD a year back) & have not encountered a grave issue.

since i am going to pay quite a sum for a dedicated USB HDD, reliability coupled with performance is the need of the hour for me.


----------



## ico (Apr 21, 2010)

insaneYLN said:


> *www.wdc.com/en/products/Products.asp?DriveID=722
> 
> OR
> 
> ...


The *WD Passport 1TB *(1st link) doesn't require external power, but the *Seagate FreeAgent Desk* (2nd link) does. You need to go for *Seagate FreeAgent Go 1TB* if you don't want external power.


----------



## PraKs (Apr 21, 2010)

+1 for WD.

Remember you get home pick & drop of HDD for service.


----------



## insaneYLN (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you *ico*, i checked the Seagate FreeAgent Go 1TB link you provided.

How much would it roughly cost? i am coming to Mumbai in May & would be fascinating if anyone could guide me to some reputed dealers where i may get it for a decent price..:C_lolwink:

Thanks & awaiting your replies..


----------



## ico (Apr 22, 2010)

Any 1TB external Hard Disk without external power source will be around 8-9k.


----------



## tushargupta (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi to all

Recent failure of my desktop's 500gb internal hdd with lot of important documents and family photo's + videos (huge collection of all out trips) has made me to think for a more reliable media for data storage. 
I m considering external hdd (probably 1TB) and keep it connected with my desktop or laptop (used as desktop replacement a home). Will this be a better option (reliabilitywise) than buying a internal 1 TB hdd ?
Laptop usage : 24x7 on for downloading.


----------



## praxone (Jul 18, 2010)

I do own below 2.5" hdd's  320 Maxtor 320 WD passport 320 Buffalo 500 Buffalo + raw 500 Seagate inside laptop  I'd recommend 500GB Buffalo if it is external.   What i have done finally was buying 500GB internal for my laptop and brought an external sata->usb  case for old laptop (160GB) hard disk shipped with dell inspiron 1520.  Cases are unreliable even it is from a most famous brand available from my experience.


----------



## insaneYLN (May 3, 2012)

*A new 1TB USB 2.0 portable hard disk for a friend*

Hello my Friends. 
It feels very good to be back on the forum although I am still recuperating from several relapses of illness. 

A friend of mine back in India intends on purchasing a 1TB USB portable hard disk and he is adamant on purchasing it from Flipkart. He prefers the no hassle, cash on delivery system, which in his own words "give him a peace of mind".
I personally would have opted for Flipkart as well!


My friend's system has no support for USB 3.0 devices and he has no plans of upgrading as of now. Presently, the Seagate and Western Digital USB 2.0 portable 1TB hard disks are _out of stock_.
Thus, I thought of suggesting the *Buffalo MiniStation HD-PCU2 Series*.
Buffalo Inc.
The product is said to carry 3 years warranty.

The purchase link is -
Flipkart.com: Buffalo MiniStation PCU2 1 TB External Hard Disk: External Hard Drive

According to the official website, Accel Frontline Limited provides support for this Buffalo product.
I will suggest my friend to call the Buffalo customer service/technical support on their toll free number (1800 425 6210) and confirm the necessary details, for his sanity! 

What are your opinions about this particular product and the brand in general?
Awaiting your replies.



*EDIT*
Friends, have I done anything wrong or committed any mistake which I personally am not aware of? If so then I sincerely apologise.


I wonder why nobody has replied to my query above? 

Awaiting your replies, as always.



*EDIT*


----------



## funskar (May 3, 2012)

Better to buy wb than buffalo

*www.ebay.in/itm/WD-Western-Digital-Passport-1TB-USB-Portable-External-Hard-Disk-2-5-inch-USB-3-0-/251051714695?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_203&hash=item3a73d92887


----------



## insaneYLN (May 7, 2012)

*A new 1TB USB Hard Disk for a friend*

Friends, presently all of the USB 2.0 portable external hard disks spanning across major brands are _out of stock_ on Flipkart.

Hence, my friend is considering on purchasing a desktop variant of the external hard disk. He is inclined towards the *Seagate GoFlex Desk* 1TB USB 2.0
GoFlex Desk | Seagate

Flipkart.com: Seagate FreeAgent GoFlex Desk Kit 1TB Hard Drive: External Hard Drive

Is it advisable to opt for a desktop variant which uses an external AC power adapter?


----------



## mrintech (May 7, 2012)

I have 1TB Seagate GoFlex and I recommend it. But keep in mind, you need to buy separate adapters for USB 3.0, Firewire etc. support.

I have this one: Flipkart.com: Seagate FreeAgent GoFlex Desk Kit 1TB Hard Drive: External Hard Drive and it works like a charm


----------



## insaneYLN (May 8, 2012)

*A new 1TB USB 2.0 portable hard disk for a friend*



mrintech said:


> I have 1TB Seagate GoFlex and I recommend it. But keep in mind, you need to buy separate adapters for USB 3.0, Firewire etc. support.
> 
> I have this one: Flipkart.com: Seagate FreeAgent GoFlex Desk Kit 1TB Hard Drive: External Hard Drive and it works like a charm



Thank you *mrintech* for your apt response. 

I was very fortunate to find the *Seagate FreeAgent GoFlex Kit 1TB* USB 2.0 portable hard disk in stock earlier and without any delay I ordered it for my friend. I visited Flipkart about 2 minutes ago while typing this post and the drive is now out of stock. My order date and time were 07 May 2012, 20:41 IST.

The only downside to say is, it will cost my friend 7171 INR as opposed to 4315 INR I payed when I purchased the same product in September 2011.


----------

